# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Creatine zorgt voor extra spiermassa en een betere gezondheid

## FRANCOIS580

Creatine is een lichaamseigen proteïne die vooral bij (top)sporters erg populair is. Niet verwonderlijk, want creatine zorgt voor extra spiermassa. Creatine doet echter veel meer dan extra spieren kweken. Deze stof zorgt ook voor een betere gezondheid en wordt dan ook meer en meer buiten de sport gewaardeerd. Het gebruik van creatine is echter verre van onbesproken. Gebruik jij creatine of overweeg je dat in de nabije toekomst te doen? Hou je dan strikt aan de voorgeschreven dosis. Teveel creatine zorgt immers voor vervelende nevenwerkingen. Wat doet creatine precies en wat zijn de gevolgen voor je gezondheid?

Om zowel de voor- als de nadelen van creatine te (h) erkennen moeten we in de eerste plaats weten wat creatine juist is en wat het doet met ons lichaam. Creatine is van nature aanwezig in ons lichaam. Je lichaam maakt creatine aan uit je dagelijkse voeding. Creatine wordt door sommige wetenschappers als schadelijk beschouwd en dat is slechts ten dele waar. Creatine is pas schadelijk wanneer je de opgegeven dosis overschrijdt. Feit is dat de meerderheid van de wetenschappelijke studies aantoont dat dit voedingssupplement niet alleen voor extra spiermassa zorgt. Je krijgt er ook sterkere spieren van.

*Spieren en organen*
Omdat creatine door je lichaam wordt aangemaakt, is deze stof niet ongezond, integendeel. Bij het gebruik van creatine als voedingssupplement moet je er alleen voor zorgen dat je niet meer creatine neemt dan aangegeven. De grootste concentratie creatine is aanwezig in je spieren maar ook belangrijke organen zoals je hart, je hersenen en het netvlies van je ogen bevatten creatine dat wordt aangemaakt in je lever en je nieren.. Het bereikt via je bloed je spieren en de verschillende organen. De hoeveelheid creatine die door je lichaam wordt aangemaakt verschilt van persoon tot persoon en is vooral afhankelijk van je erfelijk materiaal en van je voeding.

• *Tip van de diëtiste:* creatine komt in kleine hoeveelheden voor in zowel vlees als in vis.

*Meer energie in je spieren*
Om goed te kunnen functioneren hebben ook onzee spieren nood aan energie. Wetenschappelijke onderzoek leerde dat creatine niet alleen de spiermassa maar ook de energieproductie van je spieren positief beïnvloed. Creatine zorgt voor meer kracht, een vlugger herstel na je training, extra spiermassa, een gunstige invloed op je hartritme, en voor een vluggere genezing bij eventuele kwetsuren. Creatine met mate genomen houdt je concentratie aan gezonde HDH- cholesterol op peil en heeft een gunstig effect op insuline resistentie en op de triglyceriden in je bloed. Het zijn dus lang niet uitsluitend topsporters die hun voordeel halen uit het gebruik van creatine. Alle wetenschappelijke studies tonen aan dat meer spieren en een grotere spierkracht zorgen voor een betere gezondheid en conditie, voor extra energie en een beter humeur. Creatine verlaagt tegelijkertijd je risico op diabetes en zorgt voor stevige botten. Creatine helpt osteoporose te voorkomen, een aandoening die vooral voorkomt bij vrouwen in de menopauze. Het is aan te raden om na een kuur met creatine een pauze van enkele weken in te lassen voor je eventueel met een nieuwe kuur start.

*Vegetariërs.../...*

Lees verder...

----------


## floris

tip van mij.
luister vooral niet naar dit verhaal, 
creatine is alleen voor mensen die aan bodybuilding doen en gewicht heffen.
ik heb zelf met een aantal mensen een stuk of 100. creatine gebruikt, zoals omschreven de juiste dosis.
hier wat problemen bij gebruik van creatine.

-hoofdpijn.
-vocht vasthouden ( wat hoort, maar niet als je dikke benen krijg van vocht ophoping.)
-stramme spieren, dus zeker niet voor de duursporter.
-kramp, dan zeggen ze dat je te weinig water gebruik, ik drink 4 liter water tijdens gebruik en nog problemen. 

deze bijwerkingen worden vaker waargenomen, je hoort er alleen weinig over.

ik zou zeggen probeer het eens, en je komt er wel achter.
zelf heb ik het 3x geprobeerd, en ja de + punten zijn er, MAAR OOK DIE VERVELENDE MINPUNTEN !!!!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Beste Floris,

Als je via de link onderaan deze column doorklikt naar het originele artikel dan ZAL JE HETZELFDE LEZEN!

Dank en groetjes,
Francois580

----------


## floris

hallo, ja er staat dat wat ik omschrijf een fabel is.
terwijl bijna iedereen last heeft van die bijwerkingen.
dus toch belangrijk om te melden.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Het probleem is dat diegenen die beslissen Creatine te gebruiken zich niet aan de voorschriften houden en het nooit vlug genoeg kan gaan, inderdaad... met de gekende gevolgen waar we in het artikel meermaals op wijzen...

----------


## FRANCOIS580

@Florus: ik ben geen Creatinegebrukker, zal dat ook nooit doen en heb er geen enkel voordeel mee... Mijn taak is alleen informeren!

----------


## floris

ja ik snap dat informeren belangrijk is, maar de informatie word gegeven door de fabriek, die wil alleen maar verkopen.
maar ook als je de juiste hoeveelheid neem, krijg je nog steeds alle bijwerkingen.
ikzelf gebruikte de halve hoeveelheid en dan nog heb ik de bijwerkingen.
en ik ben niet de enigste.

----------

